# Police Video



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

After the run and play, run and bite video we saw earlier, I thought a real dog should get equal air time. Who says there is no such thing as fight drive.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKDha0PUwK4

DFrost


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice dog. To bad they couldn't just shoot the guy, the kid was at serious risk. Save the taxpayers money too


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

I like the dog, but fatboy did a fairly good job fending him off. It's a good thing they tazed him again after the dog made contact. The combination of force did the trick.




Andy.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

That type of fight in a person is not all that uncommon. Not everyone is scared of police dogs. The thing I liked is; the dog never backed down, stayed in the fight until he was removed. 

DFrost


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

"I think Leon's a hero..." as quoted by the officer....couldn't agree more.


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

Now that's nice David. Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

David Frost said:


> *That type of fight in a person is not all that uncommon. Not everyone is scared of police dogs. The thing I liked is; the dog never backed down, stayed in the fight until he was removed.*


Well then, I must be a big ol' *ussy because I whimpered like a bitch when I got nipped awhile back! #-o 

Regardless, I agree with you on the dog. 



Andy.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Andy Andrews said:


> Well then, I must be a big ol' *ussy because I whimpered like a bitch when I got nipped awhile back! #-o
> 
> Regardless, I agree with you on the dog.
> 
> ...


Me too. I haven't been really bitten in many years. Hoping I finish out my career without it happening again. The last time was enough for me. Two broken bones, 3 surgeries and 20% loss of strength in my right arm. I really don't want that to happen again. 

DFrost


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

RIP Leon..


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> RIP Leon..


Did Leon die as a result of that encounter? 

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Did Leon die as a result of that encounter?
> 
> DFrost


No.

He was struck and killed by an car while in pursuit of a suspect in 03/07.


----------



## Ron Swart (Jun 7, 2007)

Here is Leon's memorial page http://cityofmesa.org/police/k9/leon.aspx

Leon was trained in French Ring and he had a very strong bite. 

The suspect will probably never regain use of his hand. The bite photos are pretty gruesome. Leon stayed on the bite the whole time.

The Tasers were completely ineffective as was a 37mm beanbag. The suspect was layered in fat and the electricity never completed the required circuit.

At the time of this incident Leon had been on the road for seven monthes

RIP Leon


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

What a shame. Thanks for sending the link. It was very evident the dog was not going to give up. Thanks for the information.

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There is that ring sport LOL ! ! ! ! !=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 

I don't know about hero, but I come from the Corps were hero means you are dead. Not something the Marines I served with wanted to be called.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Look at that, an inside arm bite! Nice, dog looked good, wasn't worried about the pressure. How much do you want to bet that this dog WAS tested before he was put on the street. Its a good thing, or it would have been ugly like that other vid. =D>


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

Another PSD doing a nice job,

http://youtube.com/watch?v=f2C3Ft2GVxI


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Erik Berg said:


> Another PSD doing a nice job,
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=f2C3Ft2GVxI


wasn't it an axe that the guy had? i don't think i'd send my dog on a guy with an axe...

but yes, that dog did VERY well.


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

Correct, an axe in the right and a knife in the left hand.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I thought it was nice how the cop came up and kicked him a good one in the head after the dog got him. :mrgreen:


----------



## Brian Peek (Dec 12, 2007)

That is the kind of drive you want to see in all working K9's he was not distracted by the smoke grenade or the other officers when they came in to apprehend the suspect he was right in the mix, excellent K9 with nerves of steel.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> I thought it was nice how the cop came up and kicked him a good one in the head after the dog got him. :mrgreen:


Heck if my dog was biting a guy with an axe and a knife, I'd kick him in the head too just to be sure he doesn't axe my dog!


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Very impressive that nothing stop Leon. ! I can see that guy was trying to slam the dog on the ground. RIP Leon.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm with Tim on sending a dog on a guy with an axe and a knife. We have a saying where I work; Never bring a knife (or an axe in this case) to a gun fight.

DFrost


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

That dude in Chile (the video Patrick posted) is lucky neither of these dogs were involved, lol.


----------



## Ron Swart (Jun 7, 2007)

The "smoke grenade" in the video is actually a LSDD (Light Sound Diversionary Device) Loud bang (175 decibals), bright flash, and a byproduct is smoke, They are very fun to throw...:twisted: 

Sending the dog on the axeman almost result in the dog being chopped. It looked to me like the suspect almost connected with the axe. As far as the head strike=D> =D> =D>


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

"in the video is actually a LSDD (Light Sound Diversionary Device) Loud bang (175 decibals),"

We just call them flashbangs.

DFrost


----------

